

Don’t wait for perfection — launch and learn - k0mplex
http://patterns.ideo.com/issue/business_in_beta/

======
k0mplex
How many of you are starting companies with this sort of approach? How do you
manage feature creep and just put something up? Is there a downside to not
"getting it right" the first time?

~~~
secret
I think the biggest downside may be the difficulty of getting potential
customers/users whose needs were not met at first to give you a second try
once the offering has improved significantly.

